# Earn Free CEU's online...........



## meeramohanakrishnan (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi,

I thought just to share and inform you that now we can earn almost 18 ceu's online.You need to register in the below mentioned site and attend the web seminars.

http://www.sofamordanek.com/spineline/registration/

Hope this helps..... 

Thanks,
Meera,CPC


----------



## DOyola (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Practice Coder2011 (May 6, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where I can sign up for a free CEU's. I need 32 CEU's before 04/2014, I would really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## bsesender (May 9, 2013)

let me know if you get any replies or find out anything... i am in florida also and newly certified.  i need mine by february..

i found a few on availity.com and the medicare learning network. my local chapter is an hour away and can't make the meetings in time after my work day is done..

any info would help..

bridget brown, cpc
port charlotte fl
bridget.brown@casanovamd.com


----------



## Teresa Collins (May 9, 2013)

rdablong said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can sign up for a free CEU's. I need 32 CEU's before 04/2014, I would really appreciate it. Thank you!



Navicure has webinars with free CEUs.  They are very informative.  You can print the handouts to make notes on to keep for future reference.  You can also obtain free CEUs from CMS.  Those modules are very good also.

I hope this helps!


----------



## BLapier (Apr 1, 2020)

How do I register for the CMS webinars? When I go to create an account and I get to organization I don’t have any options to choose from? I’m looking to earn free CEUs. Any info is helpful! thanks


----------



## sol.som8@yahoo.com (Jun 22, 2020)

BLapier said:


> How do I register for the CMS webinars? When I go to create an account and I get to organization I don’t have any options to choose from? I’m looking to earn free CEUs. Any info is helpful! thanks


Have you found any please let me know.


----------



## evelyn.x.borgelt@kp.org (Dec 8, 2020)

Practice Coder2011 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can sign up for a free CEU's. I need 32 CEU's before 04/2014, I would really appreciate it. Thank you!


Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## evelyn.x.borgelt@kp.org (Dec 8, 2020)

sol.som8@yahoo.com said:


> Have you found any please let me know.


Here are links you can get free CEUS:  1)  AAPC website,  go to "RESOURCE"  then go to "MAGAZINE"  those are quiz that you can do - so 2 years of that monthly quiz will give you 24 CEU.  2) If you are an employee of Kaiser Permanente,  you can go to "KP LEARN"  and there are free CEUs there too. 3) this link - http://www.sofamordanek.com/spineline/registration/) and lastly 4) I hear about : Navicure has webinars with free CEUs  (but I have not tried that).  I hope this helps


----------



## cmonae03 (Oct 10, 2022)

Where can I find free CEU's?


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Oct 10, 2022)

cmonae03 said:


> Where can I find free CEU's?



Read the AAPC monthly magazines and take the quizzes.
Attend monthly AAPC chapter meetiinns in-person and/or online
There are 4 free webinars offered by AAPC
That’s 28 free CEUs per year.


----------

